# Distraire l'enfant pendant une vaccination



## camayor52 (30 Septembre 2015)

Je cherche : un petit jeu très rapide (1 min) simple pour distraire des ados.

Je m'explique. Je fais des vaccinations de masse à l'école (12-13 ans); 30 élèves à l'heure.
Je voudrai distraire l'ado le temps de la vaccination (1 minute max)

Il me faut donc un jeu, ne nécessitant pas grande explication et qui ne dure pas trop longtemps.

Même question pour les 6 ans

Même question pour les 18 mois

Même question pour les 2 - 6 mois

Le tout tournant sous iPod (iOs9) vs iPhone

Merci pour vos commentaires

CAM Pédiatre et médecin scolaire


----------



## Vanton (30 Septembre 2015)

Amusante cette question... 

Mais dur de te formuler une réponse, tant il existe de jeux sur l'App Store et tant les enfants sont différents et difficiles...

J'aurais tendance à t'orienter vers des grands standards que les gamins connaissent déjà et ont donc déjà en main, ce qui limite l'apprentissage : ils peuvent directement jouer. 

Je pense à des vieux succès type Fruit Ninja. Très simple, assez addictif, assez consensuel pour rentrer dans une école... 

Mais y en a certainement des centaines d'autres


----------



## Vanton (30 Septembre 2015)

Allez j'en rajoute d'autres !

Mr Jump, un jeu de plateforme très simple mais très compliqué. Les parties sont donc courtes. Le joueur doit simplement faire sauter un petit personnage au bon moment pour lui faire éviter des obstacles.

SwingCopters, par le créateur de Flappy Bird. Très simple à prendre en main, très dur de tenir plus de quelques secondes. Le joueur doit tenter de maîtriser une bestiole à hélice qui doit passer dans des "portes". Généralement on ne tient pas plus de 3s. 

ColorNot, quand il veut marcher, est très drôle et très simple. Un nom de couleur s'affiche à l'écran, écrit dans une couleur. Si le nom et la couleur correspondent, le joueur doit appuyer sur la touche OK. Si ça ne correspond pas (rouge écrit en bleu, par exemple), il faut cliquer sur la croix. C'est très simple et horriblement dur [emoji1]


----------



## Vanton (30 Septembre 2015)

94, un jeu qui ressemble à "une famille en or". Le jeu propose une image ou une catégorie et le joueur doit trouver les réponses les plus courantes d'un panel. C'est plutôt calme.

Et enfin Dumb Ways to die. Clairement pas le plus académique de la sélection... Le joueur doit répondre rapidement à de petites épreuves pour sauver des personnages de dessin animé de la mort. 

C'est très légèrement trash (bien moins que Game of Thrones, que quasi tous les ados ont dû voir alors que les morts affreusement sanglantes par épisode se comptent difficilement sur tous ses doigts...) et ça plaira beaucoup aux ados, parce que c'est loufoque, mignon et gore en même temps.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Septembre 2015)

camayor52 a dit:


> Même question pour les 2 - 6 mois


J'avoue que je suis plus que perplexe d'imaginer montrer un dispositif électronique (iPod/iPad/TV…) à cet âge 
Mais bon, je ne suis pas du métier…


----------



## Vanton (30 Septembre 2015)

Peut être juste une image qui bouge ? 

Après moi j'ai clairement visé les ados dans mes propositions


----------



## camayor52 (30 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Amusante cette question...
> 
> Mais dur de te formuler une réponse, tant il existe de jeux sur l'App Store et tant les enfants sont différents et difficiles...
> 
> ...



Le problème c'est effectivement les centaines. J'ai déjà 100, 200, 300 applications mais difficile de tous les essayewr


----------



## camayor52 (30 Septembre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'avoue que je suis plus que perplexe d'imaginer montrer un dispositif électronique (iPod/iPad/TV…) à cet âge
> Mais bon, je ne suis pas du métier…



Vous avez sûrement raison mais pour les petits c'est juste une image qui bouge et qui joue une berceuse ! Max 20 seconde


----------

